# Easiest way to upgrade Hard Drive?



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought a 320gb on sale - I have a Tivo S2 40hr

What's the easiest way to do this?
MFSLive?
Weaknees?

or other?

Please give me your opinion, I want to do this tonight!


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

In my opinion MsLive has the latest tools and I just took one from 80gig to 160gig and then to 250gig and was able to save all recordings doing so.
If you just want to copy the image to the new drive, either one you listed will work about in the same time frame.
If your saving recordings, it will take overnight depending on how full you smaller dive is.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

www.upgrade-instructions.com

WeaKnees .iso included on the page. By far the easiest way to do an upgrade IMO.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

How about:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/?Screen=PLST


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

check the link in my signature, step by step, seems to have helped out quite a few folks...


----------

